# en chandelle



## jimfrazier

The sentence in question refers to organ consoles, i.e. the array of manuals and pedals that control pipe organs. Beuchet is an organ builder. The quotation marks are in the original.

Les consoles Beuchet ne se mettaient jamais en "chandelle" pendant un concert.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Jim,
Welcome to the forum.

Could it be "vertical" or "vertically"?


----------



## jimfrazier

I don't that translation works in that context. I'm an organist. Thanks though!


----------



## jimfrazier

Thanks, Agnes.

could it read "up in arms"?


----------



## Amityville

Hi Jim, Hi Agnes. My dictionary says that monter en chandelle is an aviation term and means to zoom. Could that be an analogy to something you do with an organ ?


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Here is what the ATILF says about the phrase :

montée en chandelle : Ascension rapide d'un avion qui s'élève à la verticale. 
(fast ascent of an airplane rising vertically).

Is that helpful as far as organs are concerned ?


----------



## Agnès E.

I can't find any clue.
Would you have some further context to provide to us?


----------



## fetchezlavache

could it be 'tomber en panne' ?


----------



## Amityville

Zut alors, never thought of that. Are we all being too 'high-flown' ? (aviation term). Also sometimes they do literally have candles on organs, could it be something really prosaic to do with that ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Amityville said:
			
		

> Zut alors, never thought of that. Are we all being too 'high-flown' ? (aviation term). Also sometimes they do literally have candles on organs, could it be something really prosaic to do with that ?


I wouldn't lay much money on that.
I don't think it means _tomber en panne_ either, as no one else uses it to mean that.
Now what do I suggest? Nothing, I haven't a clue. Won't win me a most helpful member award, I'm afraid...


----------



## jimfrazier

Thanks for your several replies. I suppose "tomber en panne" would be the right idea, although I don't see the connection with the usual meanings of chandelle. Here's a little more context:

C'est la Maison Beuchet qui l'a fait. Au point de vue facture cela a été très bien fait, maintenant au point de vue harmonie on peut discuter. Ça ne se mélange pas très bien avec l'ancien orgue. Les consoles Beuchet ne se mettaient jamais en "chandelle" pendant un concert. J'ai suivi Pierre Cochereau [the late organist of Notre-Dame, Paris] en tournée de concerts, quand on arrivait sur une console Beuchet, on savait qu'on n'aurait pas un pépin seulement en général...

Thanks, all.

Jim Frazier


----------



## Cath.S.

jimfrazier said:
			
		

> Thanks for your several replies. I suppose "tomber en panne" would be the right idea, although I don't see the connection with the usual meanings of chandelle. Here's a little more context:
> 
> C'est la Maison Beuchet qui l'a fait. Au point de vue facture cela a été très bien fait, maintenant au point de vue harmonie on peut discuter. Ça ne se mélange pas très bien avec l'ancien orgue. Les consoles Beuchet ne se mettaient jamais en "chandelle" pendant un concert. J'ai suivi Pierre Cochereau [the late organist of Notre-Dame, Paris] en tournée de concerts, quand on arrivait sur une console Beuchet, on savait qu'on n'aurait pas un pépin seulement en général...
> 
> Thanks, all.
> 
> Jim Frazier


It seems to have something to do with harmony. Just before he says "[from a harmonic point of view] it does not mix very well with the older organ. 

Continuons de chercher. Le jeu en vaut la chandelle.


----------



## jimfrazier

In organ lingo the word "harmoniser" means not "to harmonize," but "to voice." It has to do with how pipes are scaled in their construction, and how they're later manipulated in order to produce a certain timbre.


----------



## OlivierG

To my knowledge, there is no French stock expression that contains "en chandelle" in the organ technical vocabulary.

Here, the "en chandelle" refers obviously to a problem. Later in the text, the author writes: "on savait qu'on n'aurait pas un pépin". "Pépin" is a colloquial word for "problem".

So I presume the author uses "se mettre en chandelle" for "tomber en panne" indeed.


----------



## jimfrazier

Thanks very much for your reply, which seems definitive to me.


----------



## aheinz

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> could it be 'tomber en panne' ?


That's also the first thing that occur to me when I read it... 
Either this or perhaps that the organs wouldn't ever be used soft  ("dîner aux chandelles") but fairly loud. Would that make any sense?


----------



## Cath.S.

A mes amis aborilingues : comment expliquez-vous que personne d'autre au monde ne semble employer cette expression ?


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> A mes amis aborilingues : comment expliquez-vous que personne d'autre au monde ne semble employer cette expression ?



Les facteurs d'orgue sont rares.
Les organistes sont rares.
Les facteurs et les organistes utilisent peut-être un jargon hermétique qu'on ne retrouve pas sur le Web avec Google.
Il y a eu nombre de technologies utilisées dans la facture des orgues et certaines ne comportent pas de "chandelles".

Si les organistes évitent les "chandelles" parce qu'elles causent problème (si ça ressemble à un "couac" de clarinette), les mélomanes ne peuvent pas les  connaître.


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:
			
		

> Les facteurs d'orgue sont rares.
> Les organistes sont rares.
> Les facteurs et les organistes utilisent peut-être un jargon hermétique qu'on ne retrouve pas sur le Web avec Google.
> Il y a eu nombre de technologies utilisées dans la facture des orgues et certaines ne comportent pas de "chandelles".
> 
> Si les organistes évitent les "chandelles" parce qu'elles causent problème (si ça ressemble à un "couac" de clarinette), les mélomanes ne peuvent pas les connaître.


Je vais de ce pas poursuivre l'enquête chez le marchand de musique du coin.


----------



## OlivierG

Je "fréquente" professionnellement des organistes, et n'ai jamais entendu cette expression auparavant. La "chandelle", si on se réfère au vocabulaire rugbystique, c'est quelque chose qui part très haut, donc on peut effectivement imaginer un clapet qui se bloque et une note aigue qui perdure, mais cela me paraît douteux.

Peut-être est-ce une expression plus générique, issue d'un argot régional ou familial, comme par exemple une alternative à "partir en quenouille", ou "en chaussette" ?


----------



## Amityville

Est-ce que ces expressions là veulent dire aussi partir très haut, Olivier ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Amityville said:
			
		

> Est-ce que ces expressions là veulent dire aussi partir très haut, Olivier ?


Ces expressions signifient _tomber en panne_.


----------



## Amityville

Thanks, egeule, I didn't think that partir en chausette sounded very impressive height-wise! Nice image though.


----------



## OlivierG

In fact, these expressions have a slightly different meaning:

"partir en chaussette" is mostly used in motorsport, when the car skids and becomes out of control.

"Partir en qu[en]ouille"  is used for something that starts not to behave as expected, and goes quickly from bad to worse.


----------



## Amityville

Exquisement utile, Olivier, merci. En qu(en)ouille. Je crois que je l'ai pigé.


----------



## Kelly B

C'est la Maison Beuchet qui l'a fait. Au point de vue facture cela a été très bien fait, maintenant au point de vue harmonie on peut discuter. Ça ne se mélange pas très bien avec l'ancien orgue. Les consoles Beuchet ne se mettaient jamais en "chandelle" pendant un concert. J'ai suivi Pierre Cochereau [the late organist of Notre-Dame, Paris] en tournée de concerts, quand on arrivait sur une console Beuchet, on savait qu'on n'aurait pas un pépin seulement en général...

Does this make any sense(?): It sounds as if this console (control panel/keyboard set?) is a new addition to an old set of pipes, which are not voiced as well as they were when used with the old/previous console. So "heights" may be correct: the sound from the pipes does not achieve its full potential (height) with this console.


----------



## jimfrazier

The phrase "en chandelle" is absolutely not a technical word from the body of jargon used by organ builders and organists. Indeed, it does not appear, for instance, in the Dictionnaire de l'orgue, by Wilfried Praet, et alii. It's source is elsewhere.


----------



## jimfrazier

Sorry...I meant to write "Its source is elsewhere" (its without the ')


----------



## jimfrazier

Kelly B, thanks for your note. At issue is this: the Beuchet firm built and added new pipes to the pipework of an existing organ. The new pipework did not blend with the old pipework (the two did not "harmoniser" well). But the point of the paragraph is that the firm Beuchet, whose tonal work is questionable, nevertheless constructs dependable consoles. Sorry for the multiple posts!


----------



## Benjy

no need to apologise at all. thanks for the useful info 

edit: but next time you might consider editing and adding the info to an existing post


----------



## germinal

jimfrazier said:
			
		

> The sentence in question refers to organ consoles, i.e. the array of manuals and pedals that control pipe organs. Beuchet is an organ builder. The quotation marks are in the original.
> 
> Les consoles Beuchet ne se mettaient jamais en "chandelle" pendant un concert.


 

Chandelle:   _cons. _ Pièce de bois ou de métal placée verticalment, en guise d'etai dans une construction.


Chandelle:  _cons._   Piece of wood or metal placed vertically as a stay in a constuction.

Is there any part of the console that can be raised (propped open maybe - like the lid of a piano) during a performance?    

Germinal.


.


----------



## jimfrazier

No, Germinal, there is no such piece on an organ console. Thanks.


----------



## brinquebaleuse

Salut t.l.m., 

Dans un article au sujet d'une course aérienne en 1912 (vous pouvez le lire ici http://www.hydroretro.net/etudegh/la_grande_course_aerienne_circuit_d_anjou_1912.pdf), j'ai trouvé cet extrait : 

_l'appareil de Labouret et ses deux passagers roule dans une ornière où ses roues s'encastrent, le gros biplan se mettant en chandelle_.

Alors il paraît qu'on peut bien dire "se mettre en chandelle" pour dire "tomber en panne."


----------

